# ECNL SW Guidance



## Woobie06

I am sure there are some coaches, TM’s, and others in the know...

I’m curious if the ECNL and the SW Clubs have started discussions regarding the Fall Season and if they have come to any consensus on approach.  I’ve heard from coaches at ECNL Clubs (non-ECNL Team Coaches mind you) that they do not believe there will be a fall season.

With the CIF announcement yesterday, It becomes harder and harder to believe there will be a fall season.

At the end of the day it is what it is, but like many would like to get some sort of announcement/proclamation one way or the other.

Just curious if anybody “knows” anything about it or has any intel/insight.


----------



## Ellejustus

Woobie06 said:


> I am sure there are some coaches, TM’s, and others in the know...
> 
> I’m curious if the ECNL and the SW Clubs have started discussions regarding the Fall Season and if they have come to any consensus on approach.  I’ve heard from coaches at ECNL Clubs (non-ECNL Team Coaches mind you) that they do not believe there will be a fall season.
> 
> With the CIF announcement yesterday, It becomes harder and harder to believe there will be a fall season.
> 
> At the end of the day it is what it is, but like many would like to get some sort of announcement/proclamation one way or the other.
> 
> Just curious if anybody “knows” anything about it or has any intel/insight.


Well, let me get back to you on what I know "in the know" regarding Fall Ball.  Rumor Mill is hot!!!


----------



## lafalafa

USclub has return to play guidelines on their site.  They defer to state and local guidance to start that process where allowed or permitted

ECNL has been working on placeholder scheduling and dropped the divisions in the SW and said they would be going for home/away 19 game season per club. This was before the CIF announcement so they're obviously going to need make some adjustments.

Field permits for the proposed mid Sept start dates are really hard to obtain at the moment so who knows when a realistic schedule will be posted?

The State really needs to come out for the youth sports guidance for things to continue beyond "camps" with distant drills.


----------



## mlx

NPL West is starting in September.... I'm guessing they must have to be working hand in hand with ECNL.


			Site Currently Unavailable


----------



## lafalafa

mlx said:


> NPL West is starting in September.... I'm guessing they must have to be working hand in hand with ECNL.
> 
> 
> Site Currently Unavailable


Every league is hoping to start in Sept on the 12th or 19th.   Notice the blanks on the fields drop-down? 

When you see real field names and times on a schedule will be closer to reality but for now it's just all placeholding


----------



## RedDevilDad

The schedule is complete for the entire ECNL SW.  I have seen it and know that all clubs have received it. Games, pending covid restrictions, start 9/17.


----------



## RedDevilDad

From ECNL:
_Understanding the challenges and ongoing uncertainties associated with COVID-19, the league has evaluated the Conference scheduling and determined that a 'single table' approach for the Southwest Conference would be most prudent for the 2020-2021 season. This translates into a 19-game schedule whereas each club plays one another one time, either home or away. 

While this is different from the Divisional setup that was previously identified for the Southwest Conference, this approach, ultimately, limits travel and controls the total number of matches in a more reasonable way. Understanding that games may need to start later in the Fall, the schedule allows for this while also providing additional windows in the spring for re-schedules, if necessary."_


----------



## Woobie06

Interesting...14 Teams, 19 game schedule...Games starting Sept 17th on a Thursday.  That’s two months out, everything locked down to early August...that’s six weeks to get ready which is doable...this thing has the appearance to slide into October/November/December to start based on how things are going.  

I gotta give CIF credit...they pushed everything way out, gave themselves plenty of time/runway and credibility.  This sounds like ECNL is setting up for a series of short pushbacks and things getting pulled along.  I just don’t see mid-September happening.  I hope I am very wrong.


----------



## futboldad1

Woobie06 said:


> Interesting...14 Teams, 19 game schedule...Games starting Sept 17th on a Thursday.  That’s two months out, everything locked down to early August...that’s six weeks to get ready which is doable...this thing has the appearance to slide into October/November/December to start based on how things are going.
> 
> I gotta give CIF credit...they pushed everything way out, gave themselves plenty of time/runway and credibility.  This sounds like ECNL is setting up for a series of short pushbacks and things getting pulled along.  I just don’t see mid-September happening.  I hope I am very wrong.


that release is for Boys ECNL buddy. Nothing on regular ECNL plan yet.


----------



## Woobie06

futboldad1 said:


> that release is for Boys ECNL buddy. Nothing on regular ECNL plan yet.


I missed that part.  Thanks!


----------



## RedDevilDad

futboldad1 said:


> that release is for Boys ECNL buddy. Nothing on regular ECNL plan yet.


Ah, new ECNL guy...  forgot to clarify that it was Boys.  Good point.  Yes, it was only boys. The 08s and 07s have the same schedule.  Then the olders have the same schedule.


----------



## azsoccer

SW Conference on the girls side kicks off on 8/29 + 8/30


----------



## Footy30

azsoccer said:


> SW Conference on the girls side kicks off on 8/29 + 8/30


This was the anticipated date for the girls ECNL prior to the new outbreak we're experiencing in CA, AZ, etc.  not sure if this is a realistic start date at this point since most teams aren't even training, nor has the state given the protocols for youth sports to train. ( I'm aware some OC and LA teams are training but not all of them are). But hey stranger things have happened so I guess who the hell knows...


----------



## gotothebushes

Footy30 said:


> This was the anticipated date for the girls ECNL prior to the new outbreak we're experiencing in CA, AZ, etc.  not sure if this is a realistic start date at this point since most teams aren't even training, nor has the state given the protocols for youth sports to train. ( I'm aware some OC and LA teams are training but not all of them are). But hey stranger things have happened so I guess who the hell knows...


 Come August 1st I bet everyone will be receiving an email about upcoming fees!! These clubs want there money! Sad!!


----------



## RedDevilDad

azsoccer said:


> SW Conference on the girls side kicks off on 8/29 + 8/30


Is this a rumor because this date has not been given to clubs as official?  Boys ECRL schedule is supposed to post this week.


----------



## Ellejustus

gotothebushes said:


> Come August 1st I bet everyone will be receiving an email about upcoming fees!! These clubs want there money! Sad!!


I look at this way and I have no idea how all clubs run the 503 business.  EOTL can share on this because he knows this business very well.  Risk is involved with the club and the parent.  Trust needs to be at an all time high.  I would be willing to throw in a few bucks to keep operational expenses going and realize that my investment could be wiped out.  What else is their to invest in for your child?


----------



## Woobie06

Ellejustus said:


> I look at this way and I have no idea how all clubs run the 503 business.  EOTL can share on this because he knows this business very well.  Risk is involved with the club and the parent.  Trust needs to be at an all time high.  I would be willing to throw in a few bucks to keep operational expenses going and realize that my investment could be wiped out.  What else is their to invest in for your child?


@EJ...if you need a few more bucks to throw in, I am looking for a replacement caregiver...just saying...


----------



## futboldad1

gotothebushes said:


> Come August 1st I bet everyone will be receiving an email about upcoming fees!! These clubs want there money! Sad!!


Yes the clubs should just go broke and fold ....


----------



## Woobie06

futboldad1 said:


> Yes the clubs should just go broke and fold ....


Exactly, right?  I’d be totally down to start over, new clubs, teams, coaches, players, leagues, etc. once people decide it is “ok” for clubs to begin charging fees/dues again...clubs should operate on such razor thin margins to the point where they are always on the brink of failure to ensure everybody gets their perceived “value”.   I guess the only people who can/should make money are the parents.  Talk about club personnel being shady...I’ve met a few super duper shady parents...I’m surprised so many people participate in club sports with all these coaches, doc’s, trainers, and clubs trying to take advantage of them.  Who do some of these people think they are as judge and jury to determine what people should make...I’d bet they would sing a different tune if somebody told some of these “experts” they were overpaid, or did not earn what they get.  It’s pay to play...pay if you want your future National Team player to play or go do something else.  If you don’t like the product go and do something else.

For disclosure, not affiliated with any club in any capacity other than a fee paying parent.


----------



## ToonArmy

It's pay to zoom or pay to juggle in your own 6x6 box or pay for tournaments and league games to not play in cause they will be cancelled and don't expect a refund just like how you didn't get a refund for all the cancelled games last season that you paid for. 

I love my DD's coach and don't mind him getting paid so that the club can retain him and he can make a living but come on I'm not going to pay in full on Aug 1st for the whole year to avoid the penalties from making monthly payments with no clue when they will ever play again. No play no pay.


----------



## Woobie06

ToonArmy said:


> It's pay to zoom or pay to juggle in your own 6x6 box or pay for tournaments and league games to not play in cause they will be cancelled and don't expect a refund just like how you didn't get a refund for all the cancelled games last season that you paid for.
> 
> I love my DD's coach and don't mind him getting paid so that the club can retain him and he can make a living but come on I'm not going to pay in full on Aug 1st for the whole year to avoid the penalties from making monthly payments with no clue when they will ever play again. No play no pay.


This is the exact point...that is perfectly fine (not that my opinion matters)...many feel that way.  There is another thread on the PPP, which this fits right into.  Fees are likely to be not consistent with previous years, clubs need to be solvent, keep employees employed, etc...the PPP was put in place to assist with small business continuity.  It’s a tough situation all the way around, unprecedented situation, and people are trying to work through it and do the right things.  Yes, clubs will start charging, should start charging, and if you are inclined to participate and support, do, if not, don’t.  Everyone has a different situation and perspective.


----------



## vegasguy

ToonArmy said:


> It's pay to zoom or pay to juggle in your own 6x6 box or pay for tournaments and league games to not play in cause they will be cancelled and don't expect a refund just like how you didn't get a refund for all the cancelled games last season that you paid for.
> 
> I love my DD's coach and don't mind him getting paid so that the club can retain him and he can make a living but come on I'm not going to pay in full on Aug 1st for the whole year to avoid the penalties from making monthly payments with no clue when they will ever play again. No play no pay.


This is where is it good to be in NV.   We have phase 1.   It stinks but my players should be better technically and better hit the frame more often in games..  Last night we did fitness and yoga.  All 6ft apart.


----------



## Desert Hound

vegasguy said:


> This is where is it good to be in NV.   We have phase 1.   It stinks but my players should be better technically and better hit the frame more often in games..  Last night we did fitness and yoga.  All 6ft apart.


AZ is back at practice as well.


----------



## Ellejustus

vegasguy said:


> This is where is it good to be in NV.   We have phase 1.   It stinks but my players should be better technically and better hit the frame more often in games..  Last night we did fitness and yoga. * All 6ft apart.*


That's not what i heard big Guy.....lol!!!


----------



## vegasguy

Ellejustus said:


> That's not what i heard big Guy.....lol!!!


Come watch...


----------



## Woobie06

Any word from those in the know regarding the proposed start of ECNL SW for the young ladies?  Hearing that the start is slated to be pushed, but no word on how far back.  I don’t think we get an answer until 2-3 weeks before...too much unknown and if the clubs announce a pushback too far and the potential for an issue with dues/fee collection. Outside of their control.


----------



## ToonArmy

vegasguy said:


> This is where is it good to be in NV.   We have phase 1.   It stinks but my players should be better technically and better hit the frame more often in games..  Last night we did fitness and yoga.  All 6ft apart.


It's 112 in Vegas today. I know the peak of the heat is in the late afternoon there. Where and when are these practices indoors or early morning weekdays?


----------



## shales1002

ToonArmy said:


> It's 112 in Vegas today. I know the peak of the heat is in the late afternoon there. Where and when are these practices indoors or early morning weekdays?


730 in the morning or 730 in the evening.


----------



## shales1002

ToonArmy said:


> It's 112 in Vegas today. I know the peak of the heat is in the late afternoon there. Where and when are these practices indoors or early morning weekdays?


Also, practice is held outside.


----------



## kickingandscreaming

ToonArmy said:


> It's 112 in Vegas today. I know the peak of the heat is in the late afternoon there. Where and when are these practices indoors or early morning weekdays?


It's a dry heat - only feels like 105.


----------



## Ellejustus

kickingandscreaming said:


> It's a dry heat - only feels like 105.


At least the kids can be kids in Vegas and be a little normal.  I just heard about a HS School student who just kid themself two days ago.  I also hear that those numbers are going through the roof.  We live in a very selfish time.  Man, the kids ((under 18)) are not being treated very well by the adults.


----------



## dad4

Ellejustus said:


> At least the kids can be kids in Vegas and be a little normal.  I just heard about a HS School student who just kid themself two days ago.  I also hear that those numbers are going through the roof.  We live in a very selfish time.  Man, the kids ((under 18)) are not being treated very well by the adults.


You need to look at a tide chart right about now.


----------



## Ellejustus

dad4 said:


> You need to look at a tide chart right about now.


From Google

What are examples of selfishness?
*Here are 7 things selfish people do:*

They Withhold Important Information.
They Do Not Respect Other People's Time or life.
They Do Not Like To Teach.
They Do Not Listen.
They Avoid Responsibility.
They Take All The Credit.
They Bring Others Down To Build Themselves Up.


----------



## ToonArmy

kickingandscreaming said:


> It's a dry heat - only feels like 105.


My oven is a dry heat too. feels like 105 in the shade only unlike humidity shade still sucks 

Was just curious. Lived out there but not with kids or as a kid just wondering how they do it


----------



## Ellejustus

The IE is over 105 today and tomorrow.  The heat is everywhere in the summer.


----------



## shales1002

kickingandscreaming said:


> It's a dry heat - only feels like 105.


Umm it will feel like 112. You can seriously tell the difference between 105 and 112. With dry heat, there’s no “feels like“ unless we add in some humidity.


----------



## Desert Hound

shales1002 said:


> Umm it will feel like 112. You can seriously tell the difference between 105 and 112. With dry heat, there’s no “feels like“ unless we add in some humidity.


We hit 116 yesterday. They decided to cancel practice.


----------



## kickingandscreaming

shales1002 said:


> Umm it will feel like 112. You can seriously tell the difference between 105 and 112. With dry heat, there’s no “feels like“ unless we add in some humidity.


Sorry, just another failed attempt at humor. I always heard about the "dry heat" growing up on the east coast with the humidity and it was always as a joke.


----------



## Technician72

Ellejustus said:


> The IE is over 105 today and tomorrow.  The heat is everywhere in the summer.


I'm out in the Inland Empire, went out today during my lunch to run an errand with my oldest daughter, it was brutal hot!!!


----------



## JPS

The Boys ECNL schedule start date has been pushed back to October.


----------



## Soccer43

Ellejustus said:


> From Google
> 
> What are examples of selfishness?
> *Here are 7 things selfish people do:*
> 
> They Withhold Important Information.
> They Do Not Respect Other People's Time or life.
> They Do Not Like To Teach.
> They Do Not Listen.
> They Avoid Responsibility.
> They Take All The Credit.
> They Bring Others Down To Build Themselves Up.


This sounds like a description of a coach or two that I know.


----------



## VegasParent

shales1002 said:


> 730 in the morning or 730 in the evening.


We have a 5 pm practice today


----------



## tjinaz

VegasParent said:


> We have a 5 pm practice today


Yikes.. My DD does private coaching at that time and its brutal.  Luckily its her and one other so they are pretty well monitored.  We don't do team practice until 6:30pm


----------



## VegasParent

tjinaz said:


> Yikes.. My DD does private coaching at that time and its brutal.  Luckily its her and one other so they are pretty well monitored.  We don't do team practice until 6:30pm


Yeah it's brutal. We rotate times so the same team is not practicing at the hottest time of the day.


----------



## Ellejustus

Schedules will be out soon.  Soccer is coming back soon and let's stay focused on the task at hand.  I love March Madness.  My son was born on St Patrick's Day and I just feel like the luckiest man alive today.  Stay focused on the task at hand and never give up on your dreams.  I dedicate this song to those who are ready and willing to risk it all to play at the highest levels in Socal, the top league that is called SW ECNL.  I wish all the teams great success and especially to all the girls who have been waiting since March to play a game of soccer.  Listen to the song with your goat and get her fired up for soccer.


----------



## vegasguy

We go grass when it is over 110.  Turf is brutal.


----------



## VegasParent

vegasguy said:


> We go grass when it is over 110.  Turf is brutal.


We're on grass right now too.


----------



## Soccermom5

So today ECNL was supposed to make the decision on when the Southwest division was going to start the schedule. Anyone hear of anything?


----------



## paojor

Soccermom5 said:


> So today ECNL was supposed to make the decision on when the Southwest division was going to start the schedule. Anyone hear of anything?


Arizona teams start October 17, Ca teams start November 5.


----------



## Savage

When will they post the schedules?


----------



## Desert Hound

paojor said:


> Arizona teams start October 17, Ca teams start November 5.


Actually AZ starts this weekend. Rising and Arsenal play each other.


----------



## crush

Desert Hound said:


> Actually AZ starts this weekend. Rising and Arsenal play each other.


Two teams that share the rock and play good soccer.  Great players that like to make plays.  Good luck and I won't say I'm not a little jealous.  Have fun playing an ECNL league game this weekend......


----------



## lafalafa

Desert Hound said:


> Actually AZ starts this weekend. Rising and Arsenal play each other.


Started last weekend actually for the SW boys which played at Reach 11 and Salt River, continues on at Kino Complex, Desert Sky and other places this weekend.


----------



## ToonArmy

Desert Hound said:


> Actually AZ starts this weekend. Rising and Arsenal play each other.


What city is AZ Arsenal home fields? I'm more familiar with Royals and Del Sol (casa grande) and I assume Rising is in Phoenix


----------



## futboldad1

ToonArmy said:


> What city is AZ Arsenal home fields? I'm more familiar with Royals and Del Sol (casa grande) and I assume Rising is in Phoenix


AZ Arsenal is Mesa......... Phoenix Rising is Scottsdale.....


----------



## happy9

futboldad1 said:


> AZ Arsenal is Mesa......... Phoenix Rising is Scottsdale.....


They are using whatever good fields are available.  MLS is taking up plenty of field space at Casa Grande.  Desert Sky park seems to be the popular field location when SOCAL teams have been in town.  Surf and SCDS will be playing at Scottsdale Sports Complex this weekend.  I don't really know where Arsenal plays during the ECNL season. 

Anyone know which Surf team is showing up (ECNL/ECRL?)


----------



## futboldad1

happy9 said:


> They are using whatever good fields are available.  MLS is taking up plenty of field space at Casa Grande.  Desert Sky park seems to be the popular field location when SOCAL teams have been in town.  Surf and SCDS will be playing at Scottsdale Sports Complex this weekend.  I don't really know where Arsenal plays during the ECNL season.
> 
> Anyone know which Surf team is showing up (ECNL/ECRL?)


As all clubs are! I was just noting the typical home base for those clubs listed by the ECNL....... Phoenix/Scottsdale for Rising and Mesa for AZ Arsenal ........... Surf are taking both ECNL and ECRL teams...........


----------



## youthsportsugghhh

Desert Hound said:


> Actually AZ starts this weekend. Rising and Arsenal play each other.


Known because of club emails, not seeing them on the ecnl site -- Northwest  seems to have some NorCal teams headed to CO later this month. Will be interesting to see if that happens and how the NorCal teams do if they go.


----------



## HaveFun

futboldad1 said:


> As all clubs are! I was just noting the typical home base for those clubs listed by the ECNL....... Phoenix/Scottsdale for Rising and Mesa for AZ Arsenal ........... Surf are taking both ECNL and ECRL teams...........


Of the scrimmaging Surf teams, do you know what age groups are ECNL and which are ECRL


----------



## LASTMAN14

HaveFun said:


> Of the scrimmaging Surf teams, do you know what age groups are ECNL and which are ECRL


I don’t know about Surf bringing their ECNL teams, but their ECRL are definitely in AZ with the 08-02/03 teams.


----------



## Lightning Red

S


LASTMAN14 said:


> I don’t know about Surf bringing their ECNL teams, but their ECRL are definitely in AZ with the 08-02/03 teams.


Surf ECNL ‘08 through ‘04.


----------



## Willie

LASTMAN14 said:


> I don’t know about Surf bringing their ECNL teams, but their ECRL are definitely in AZ with the 08-02/03 teams.


Lastman,
Did the second SD Surf teams provide reasonable competition to the top Beach teams?


----------



## LASTMAN14

Willie said:


> Lastman,
> Did the second SD Surf teams provide reasonable competition to the top Beach teams?


To be fair I did not watch all the games. The only game I saw from start to finish was the 06. Surf plays good soccer and definitely tried to do so throughout the match. It was fair competition and great to see the girls play.


----------



## Lightning Red

Can somebody from AZ tell us where Phoenix Rising & Arsenal will be playing their ECNL home games this year?


----------



## LASTMAN14

Lightning Red said:


> Can somebody from AZ tell us where Phoenix Rising & Arsenal will be playing their ECNL home games this year?


Per our schedule Arsenal at Paloma and Rising at Quail Run Park.


----------



## Lightning Red

LASTMAN14 said:


> Per our schedule Arsenal at Paloma and Rising at Quail Run Park.


Paloma Park in Peoria & Quail Run in Mesa?  (trying to figure out the best town to stay - suggestions welcome)


----------



## LASTMAN14

Lightning Red said:


> Paloma Park in Peoria & Quail Run in Mesa?  (trying to figure out the best town to stay - suggestions welcome)


Update. Arsenal is now at Desert Sky Soccer Complex (Mesa). We are staying at  Marriott Phoenix Resort Tempe at The Buttes. This location was recommended to us and fairly close to the fields. We just did AIRBNB this last weekend and it was great.


----------



## Desert Hound

LASTMAN14 said:


> Update. Arsenal is now at Desert Sky Soccer Complex (Mesa). We are staying at  Marriott Phoenix Resort Tempe at The Buttes. This location was recommended to us and fairly close to the fields. We just did AIRBNB this last weekend and it was great.


Rising and Arsenal played league games at Red Mountain this past weekend at Red Mountain which is not the fields either use typically for ECNL. 

In normal times Arsenal ECNL uses Santos Soccer (previously called Strikers...and maybe still listed as that in Google) and ASU Polytechnic. Paloma is in Mesa/Gilbert and rarely for ECNL games by Arsenal. Rising usually used Scottsdale Sports Complex and Scottsdale Community College. 

This year all bets are off though. 

Tempe Buttes is fairly central. To be honest you could also stay in and around downtown Scottsdale (more things to do in the immediate vicinity) and close access to the freeway that will take you to where Rising/Arsenal will play.


----------



## Desert Hound

Lightning Red said:


> Paloma Park in Peoria & Quail Run in Mesa?  (trying to figure out the best town to stay - suggestions welcome)


No Paloma is not in Peoria. Arsenal has its main location for most of its teams at Paloma Community Church/Sports Complex.

So Paloma Sports Complex 3215 S Sossaman Rd, Mesa, AZ 85212


----------



## futboldad1

How is the grass surface of these new covid fields not previously used by your ECNL clubs..... ?


----------



## crush

futboldad1 said:


> How is the grass surface of these new covid fields not previously used by your ECNL clubs..... ?


Most excellent fields Futbol dad.  It felt so good.  I did make the mistake of sitting on the grass and these big ole ants bit me and I had bite marks everywhere.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED*

LASTMAN14 said:


> Update. Arsenal is now at Desert Sky Soccer Complex (Mesa). We are staying at  Marriott Phoenix Resort Tempe at The Buttes. This location was recommended to us and fairly close to the fields. We just did AIRBNB this last weekend and it was great.


Have stayed there before... good choice.


----------



## Desert Hound

futboldad1 said:


> How is the grass surface of these new covid fields not previously used by your ECNL clubs..... ?


Desert Sky is actually pretty good. Played a scrimmage there a week or so ago vs Legends. 

Quail Run are OK. 

Paloma? Average.


----------



## LASTMAN14

Desert Hound said:


> Rising and Arsenal played league games at Red Mountain this past weekend at Red Mountain which is not the fields either use typically for ECNL.
> 
> In normal times Arsenal ECNL uses Santos Soccer (previously called Strikers...and maybe still listed as that in Google) and ASU Polytechnic. Paloma is in Mesa/Gilbert and rarely for ECNL games by Arsenal. Rising usually used Scottsdale Sports Complex and Scottsdale Community College.
> 
> This year all bets are off though.
> 
> Tempe Buttes is fairly central. To be honest you could also stay in and around downtown Scottsdale (more things to do in the immediate vicinity) and close access to the freeway that will take you to where Rising/Arsenal will play.


I've noticed that fields are all over and locations have changed numerous times. The Phoenix and surrounding areas appear easy to navigate and at worst 20 minutes is the drive.


----------



## Footy30

Desert Hound said:


> No Paloma is not in Peoria. Arsenal has its main location for most of its teams at Paloma Community Church/Sports Complex.
> 
> So Paloma Sports Complex 3215 S Sossaman Rd, Mesa, AZ 85212
> 
> View attachment 9167


This is super helpful! Thank you! even thought the venue keeps changing good to know it's not that big of a drive between whatever fields we end up on.


----------



## LASTMAN14

Footy30 said:


> This is super helpful! Thank you! even thought the venue keeps changing good to know it's not that big of a drive between whatever fields we end up on.


Totally.


----------



## Desert Hound

LASTMAN14 said:


> I've noticed that fields are all over and locations have changed numerous times. The Phoenix and surrounding areas appear easy to navigate and at worst 20 minutes is the drive.


I would say between 20-30 minutes. Just depends on traffic (weekends are not bad) and of course where you end up staying. 

But the vast majority of the places you may play ECNL or GA for that matter are just off a freeway.


----------



## Savage

What is going on with Girls ECNL SW Scheduling?  I was told we would have something posted in early October.


----------



## crush

Savage said:


> What is going on with Girls ECNL SW Scheduling?  I was told we would have something posted in early October.


We have tentative schedules already, just not online.  We needed the happiest place on earth to open but that is not going to happen anytime soon. Power and Control said their in no hurry to open Mickey Mouse up to the kiddos.  So my hunch is that no soccer games can be played in socal until after Nov 3rd.  We've been saying this since the shut down in March.


----------



## happy9

crush said:


> We have tentative schedules already, just not online.  We needed the happiest place on earth to open but that is not going to happen anytime soon. Power and Control said their in no hurry to open Mickey Mouse up to the kiddos.  So my hunch is that no soccer games can be played in socal until after Nov 3rd.  We've been saying this since the shut down in March.


You are likely correct.  The clarity of science in CA never ceases to amaze those outside of it.  Obviously the life cycle of the virus expires at midnight 3 NOV.


----------



## Anon9

happy9 said:


> You are likely correct.  The clarity of science in CA never ceases to amaze those outside of it.  Obviously the life cycle of the virus expires at midnight 3 NOV.


Shhhhhh


----------



## Savage

crush said:


> We have tentative schedules already, just not online.  We needed the happiest place on earth to open but that is not going to happen anytime soon. Power and Control said their in no hurry to open Mickey Mouse up to the kiddos.  So my hunch is that no soccer games can be played in socal until after Nov 3rd.  We've been saying this since the shut down in March.


I sure would love to see those tenatative schedules


----------



## crush

Savage said:


> I sure would love to see those tenatative schedules


Ya, I'm starting to want to see them too.  My poor dd is getting the run around again I think.  I'm starting to feel some things.  I'll keep it to myself.


----------



## happy9

crush said:


> Ya, I'm starting to want to see them too.  My poor dd is getting the run around again I think.  I'm starting to feel some things.  I'll keep it to myself.


GA SW starts this weekend - CA teams traveling to AZ and NV.  Legends and LA Surf to AZ, Albion to NV.


----------



## crush

happy9 said:


> GA SW starts this weekend - CA teams traveling to AZ and NV.  Legends and LA Surf to AZ, Albion to NV.


Very nice


----------



## VegasParent

happy9 said:


> GA SW starts this weekend - CA teams traveling to AZ and NV.  Legends and LA Surf to AZ, Albion to NV.


There are no games in Vegas this weekend. While we are free to practice there are a lot of hoops to jump through before games can be played here.


----------



## Glitterhater

VegasParent said:


> There are no games in Vegas this weekend. While we are free to practice there are a lot of hoops to jump through before games can be played here.


Not from Vegas so I apologize for not knowing, but do you think they'll be games in Dec? I know of clubs here in Norcal that are sending multiple teams to some tourney out there in Dec?


----------



## happy9

VegasParent said:


> There are no games in Vegas this weekend. While we are free to practice there are a lot of hoops to jump through before games can be played here.


Re-looked at the posted schedule, no location outlined for the Albion game.  That's unfortunate.  Hopefully you guys are up and running soon.


----------



## VegasParent

happy9 said:


> Re-looked at the posted schedule, no location outlined for the Albion game.  That's unfortunate.  Hopefully you guys are up and running soon.


It looks like NYSA's plan got approved yesterday so it looks like leagues and games can start now.


----------



## VegasParent

Glitterhater said:


> Not from Vegas so I apologize for not knowing, but do you think they'll be games in Dec? I know of clubs here in Norcal that are sending multiple teams to some tourney out there in Dec?


I'm guessing the tournament is the Mayor's Cup. It's usually in Oct but got pushed to Dec this year. Hopefully it will happen.


----------



## Footy30

VegasParent said:


> I'm guessing the tournament is the Mayor's Cup. It's usually in Oct but got pushed to Dec this year. Hopefully it will happen.


So, should I cancel my Vegas hotel  I booked this month (Oct) for ECNL games?

it's crazy because some clubs here in SoCal act like everything is 100% and games will be played etc., etc., usually I take this with a grain of salt because I have the attitude of going with the flow when it comes to youth sports and covid. I had to because it was so frustrating the back and forth and "dates"


----------



## crush

Footy30 said:


> So, should I cancel my Vegas hotel  I booked this month (Oct) for ECNL games?
> 
> it's crazy because some clubs here in SoCal act like everything is 100% and games will be played etc., etc., usually I take this with a grain of salt because I have the attitude of going with the flow when it comes to youth sports and covid. I had to because it was so frustrating the back and forth and "dates"


Crazy all the back & forth and all the "yes you can" to "no you can;t."  Hard on all of us.  This soon shall pass after Nov 3rd so just hang in there Footy   BTW, make sure all reservations have free cancelations.  Book the games bro and believe in the cure


----------



## VegasParent

Footy30 said:


> So, should I cancel my Vegas hotel  I booked this month (Oct) for ECNL games?
> 
> it's crazy because some clubs here in SoCal act like everything is 100% and games will be played etc., etc., usually I take this with a grain of salt because I have the attitude of going with the flow when it comes to youth sports and covid. I had to because it was so frustrating the back and forth and "dates"


@shales1002 would be better able to answer ECNL questions. With the association's plan getting approved, games should be on.


----------



## shales1002

Footy30 said:


> So, should I cancel my Vegas hotel  I booked this month (Oct) for ECNL games?
> 
> it's crazy because some clubs here in SoCal act like everything is 100% and games will be played etc., etc., usually I take this with a grain of salt because I have the attitude of going with the flow when it comes to youth sports and covid. I had to because it was so frustrating the back and forth and "dates"



To my knowledge, the games scheduled for October 24 & 25 should be good to go. The games scheduled for the 17th and 18th ...I  don't believe we are playing that soon. Also, there are December games on the schedule. Times aren't posted but the dates are showing. Nevada games have been given the green light. 









						ECNL Girls
					

Visit the post for more.




					www.ecnlgirls.com


----------



## Willie

shales1002 said:


> To my knowledge, the games scheduled for October 24 & 25 should be good to go. The games scheduled for the 17th and 18th ...I  don't believe we are playing that soon. Also, there are December games on the schedule. Times aren't posted but the dates are showing. Nevada games have been given the green light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ECNL Girls
> 
> 
> Visit the post for more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ecnlgirls.com


Any updates on when the ECNL Regional League Schedule for Southwest Conference will be released?


----------



## Soccerfan2

Willie said:


> Any updates on when the ECNL Regional League Schedule for Southwest Conference will be released?


I’m not sure about Southwest but I heard Northwest ECNL is trying for a Dec 5 start (matching with high school in our area). That would of course require the state giving the ok before then.


----------



## 310soccer

I thought there's a dead period and D1 coaches can't come to any games? Apparently not the case!






__





						College Coaches Attending
					






					events.gotsport.com


----------



## Woodwork

LASTMAN14 said:


> Per our schedule Arsenal at Paloma and Rising at Quail Run Park.


Does anyone know what the spectator restrictions will be at these parks?  Thanks.


----------



## Footy30

crush said:


> Crazy all the back & forth and all the "yes you can" to "no you can;t."  Hard on all of us.  This soon shall pass after Nov 3rd so just hang in there Footy   BTW, make sure all reservations have free cancelations.  Book the games bro and believe in the cure


It's the flights to AZ and LV I'm concerned about, airlines have been a pain in my ass lately, but I get it, they're hurting too. 
And yes, I definitely always book hotels with free cancellation. We shall see what happens with leagues here in CA, until then safe travels to everyone and good luck to all the teams.


----------



## Footy30

shales1002 said:


> To my knowledge, the games scheduled for October 24 & 25 should be good to go. The games scheduled for the 17th and 18th ...I  don't believe we are playing that soon. Also, there are December games on the schedule. Times aren't posted but the dates are showing. Nevada games have been given the green light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ECNL Girls
> 
> 
> Visit the post for more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ecnlgirls.com


Thank You for the info!! appreciate it


----------



## Copa9

310soccer said:


> I thought there's a dead period and D1 coaches can't come to any games? Apparently not the case!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> College Coaches Attending
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> events.gotsport.com


D1 coaches are not attending they will be watching virtually.


----------

